# [SOLVED] Google Chrome - Facebook slow.



## JCarp

Hey guys, been having an issue with Facebook on google chrome the past 3 days. It's unusable.

Very slow loading, constant "spinning" loading icon and when it finally does semi-load (30 mins - 1 hour) the entire layout is all screwed up and interacting with the website causes it to get stuck loading.


Have tried:


Clearing cache+everything else via google chrome settings.
Disabling all extensions, and then doing the above.
Installing Click&Clean and running that programs cleaner.
Running Advanced Systemcare 8 and CCleaner.
Rebooting 500 times.
Checking for chrome updates (None)
Reinstalling Chrome
Nothing fixes it. Every website is running perfectly fine, except Facebook.


Any more ideas? Thanks.


----------



## sobeit

*Re: Google Chrome - Facebook slow.*

what about another browser? is it slow there too?


----------



## JCarp

*Re: Google Chrome - Facebook slow.*

Forgot to mention -- No it is not slow to load in either Internet Explorer 11 or Firefox.

Facebook is also completely fine on my Android using the mobile Chrome browser, as well as fine on my laptop.

I do prefer to use Chrome though, so I would rather not switch over for one website.


----------



## sobeit

*Re: Google Chrome - Facebook slow.*

what about in chromes incognito mode or in safemode?


----------



## JCarp

*Re: Google Chrome - Facebook slow.*

Incognito it's still unresponsive.


Do you mean booting into safemode with networking? I can try that in a few minutes.


----------



## JCarp

*Re: Google Chrome - Facebook slow.*

Anyone have any ideas? 

I'm at a loss here...


----------



## sobeit

*Re: Google Chrome - Facebook slow.*



JCarp said:


> Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> I'm at a loss here...


so what about safemode with network??? i


----------



## JCarp

*Re: Google Chrome - Facebook slow.*

Trying it now, posting this from Safe Mode with networking.

Facebook still extremely slow, unusable.

Trying it in Incognito + Safe Mode = Same result.


----------



## JCarp

*Re: Google Chrome - Facebook slow.*











This is as far as Facebook will load, it takes 15+ minutes to get this far.


----------



## JCarp

*Re: Google Chrome - Facebook slow.*

I managed to figure it out.

For anyone reading this in the future and is curious;

I have installed COMODO Antivirus and Firewall. I had "use Comodo DNS Servers for added security" enabled.

A combination of reverting this back to default automatic DNS servers, disabling IPv6 in my network adapter, and opening up command prompt and doing a simple /ipconfig release, /ipconfig renew cycle and running CCleaner one more time eventually fixed the problem.


I did all of these at one time so I unfortunately do not know what exactly solved it, but there you go! lol.


----------



## ReleaseD

Hi guys. I had the same problem here.... I made an account just to post how it worked for me... I disabled IPv6 in the network adapter (only thing i did from the above ones)and now facebook loads just fine. So thank you JCarp for posting this.


----------



## mal93

Disabling IPV6 from the network adapter properties worked for me too. (in 2016 still an occasional chrome problem)

thanks


(posting this for anybody getting this problem, as it's on the first google search result page)


----------



## JCarp

Updating ...

Problem still occurs occasionally, no idea what triggers it.

I have found a workaround -- locate chrome.exe within chrome's programpath , copy and paste it, and rename the pasted copy to chrome2.exe , or chrome3.exe , etc. Make a shortcut of this new chrome exe to your desktop and use it.

I find it happens very randomly, once in a blue moon, and this always fixes it...until the next time.

Very annoying.

Windows 7.


----------

